# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2010] Masquer les fichiers .tmp

## tib0b57

Bonjour,

Contexte:
A chaque fois que j'ouvre mon document avec Word, Excel ou autre, je me retrouve avec un fichier .tmp qui apparat dans le mme rpertoire o se trouve mon document.

Question:
Il sert  quoi, je peux le supprimer? Surtout, comment le faire disparaitre?

D'avance, merci.

----------


## fring

Bonjour,

Voir ICI pour un peu plus d'explication sur les fichiers temporaires

----------


## tib0b57

Bonjour,

Merci pour ton lien MAIS il n'explique comment masquer/annuler les fichiers .tmp  ::(: 
En parallle, j'ai essay ceci sans succs : j'ouvre un fichier avec Word 2010, ensuite Fichier-Grer les versions-Supprimer toutes les versions temporaires.

D'autres ides?

D'avance, merci.

----------


## fring

Normalement...



> Lorsque vous fermez Word de manire approprie, tous les fichiers temporaires sont ferms puis supprims.


Je ne vois pas ce que tu essayes de faire, supprimer le fichier temporaire pendant que Word est en cours d'utilisation ?

----------


## tib0b57

Oui, est ce possible selon toi?
J'aurai l'ide suivante : une rgle mettant tous les fichiers .tmp en attribut "cach" et dans le windows je mettrai "ne pas afficher les fichiers cachs". Tu vois ce que je veux dire? Je ne sais pas comment et si c'est possible de le faire.

Merci.

----------


## tib0b57

Bonjour,

Pour tre plus claire : j'ai mon fichier Word d'ouvert, en parallle le mme (mme nom) qui s'ouvre en attribut cach. Ce fichier permet la rcupration au cas o si y'a un ppin, je suis d'accord. Il disparat quand je ferme mon fichier "mre".

Sauf que certains documents Word que j'ai : j'ai mon fichier Word d'ouvert, en parallle un fichier du genre "A653E138.tmp" (pas du tout le mme nom) qui s'ouvre mais pas en attribut cach et il reste en permanence mme aprs fermeture de mon fichier mre.

Une ide du pourquoi, du comment? Ce que je veux, c'est que "A653E138.tmp" disparat quand je ferme mon fichier mre.

D'avance, merci.

----------


## carden752

Bonjour, 

Je ne crois pas que ce fichier temporaire soit directement li  Word. 
As-tu remarqu  quel moment, il s'ouvre? Que contient ton fichier Word? 
Est-ce que tu peux le supprimer quand Word est en cours ou il est verrouill?

----------


## tib0b57

Ces fichiers .tmp sont la copie conforme de mes fichiers mres sauf qu'ils ont un nom bizarre du genre "A653E138.tmp". Ils apparaissent (pas  tous les coups)  l'ouverture d'un fichier mre et reste de faon continue dans le rpertoire du fichier mre, ils ne se mettent mme pas en cach par exemple. 

Je peux les supprimer mme quand le fichier mre est ouvert. En gnral, mes documents Word sont essentiellement des courriers, rapport donc du texte avec des en-ttes, ce genre de choses.

Merci.

----------


## HenriJ

Bonjour, 

Il faut cacher l'affichage des fichiers temporaires. *Regarder sur les forums, vous trouverez  "Afficher les dossiers cachs" (videmment, il s'agit d'accder  l'interface qui vous permettra de choisir de ne pas afficher ces fichiers).*
Lorsque vous ouvrez un document, il y a des "doublons" (i.e. des fichiers temporaires) crs. Il ne sert  rien de les supprimer tant que vous n'avez pas fermer le document sur lequel vous travaillez.

Par contre,  la fermeture du document, ces fichiers restent parfois, s'accumulent, et cela prend (un tout petit peu) d'espace sur le disque. Pour les vieilles machines remplies  ras bord, qui rament et qui saturent, ce n'est pas forcment positifs. Sachez que c'est bien de les supprimer de temps  autres (on peut facilement gagner 10 Go d'espace si on ne l'a pas fait depuis longtemps...). *Il existe des logiciels pour cela. Par exemple, Glary est-trs bien,  faire une fois de temps en temps (une fois par semaine), puis dfragmenter votre disque...*

Merci, pour les suivants, de clore cette discussion et d'indiquer si cela vous a aid.

----------

